# What would you call this?



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

So I need some help, on figuring out what color 2 call my pup...people on the street always ask me what that color is my pup and I am not so sure myself...so maybe you can help me figure it out... By the way he is a Bully Gottiline/Royal Bloodline













































"and yes his prong collar is a little loose, hes between sizes"


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Coco fawn red nose


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am in no way an expert but he looks like a champagne color, I know that is not a technical color but red fawn?

He is a god lookin boy though, that face is too cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I call the color Champagne on my dogs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

that was my first thought Holly, then yes that is what I would say a rednose/champagne


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very pretty boy


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww i love him, and i agreed looks champagne i love that color


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

champagne by the way that is very clean gotti dog.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hes gorgeous, i agree with holly!!


----------



## PitBullMamaOf5 (Sep 23, 2010)

champagne/red nose would be my best idea.. very nice dog.. how did you get him so stocky and built?


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

PitBullMamaOf5 said:


> champagne/red nose would be my best idea.. very nice dog.. how did you get him so stocky and built?


I think its in his genetics, he does come directly from some of the more popular Bully dogs... "i also feed him good food and walk him regularly"

Here are some of his more recent ancestors, most of them show dogs but with ABKC

RBG King Lion 









Gottilines Patron









Notorious Juan Gotti









91WestEmpire Legend









Leon's Goliath









Iron Cross Kennels Iron Tyson


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

ive always heard that color be called fawn, or blue fawn


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Rojas209 said:


> Gottilines Patron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that one is my fave!!!


----------

